# I love you, Stu.



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Bye Stu, Master of the Java Fern, King of the Log Cave and the only one with manners in the family. You really put the Fight in Fighting Fish, you struggled for so long with your illness. Spike loves and misses you as well, in his round-about fishy way.

We all love you. Find Ace under the rainbow bridge for me, will you?










The first day I got Stu.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So sad he was Beatiful.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Condolences, he was so beautiful.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. I hope I never have to deal with that type of infection spreading through my tanks like wildfire ever again.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry...he was a great lookin' guy.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Thank you. And my condolences also go out to you, you just lost your guy to.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

<3 
He will be missed. 
*sends loving vibes*


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Thanks so much, ThomasDog.

*recieves love vibes *


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

RIP Stu. Your eulogy almost made me cry :') Goodbye fishie...


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Awwww. Sorry!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

nooo it was very beautifully written...


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Thank you! Your condolences are very much appreciated by the way!


----------

